# Another drawing from me :)



## Abby (Feb 17, 2015)

Coloured pencils again,the subject is my little boy Jacob


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 17, 2015)

Excellent detail with this one, each hair, each eyelash. It's very nice Abby. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 17, 2015)

This is fantastic!

I agree with TJ on the detail. It's incredible and extremely realistic. He's got such a concentrated look on his face. It's cool that I can see emotion in it. Sometimes I've seen stuff like this and it's lifeless,but yours definitely is not lifeless. ^_^ I'm envious of your skills. Yes indeed, thank you very much for sharing this!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 17, 2015)

Ah, what a beautiful boy. The cheeks looks especially realistic -- lovely and dimpled, with a tangible bounce, and slight fuzz of hair.

The stitching on the shirt looks amazing, also. Nice!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 17, 2015)

Exceptional as usual


----------



## Deafmute (Feb 17, 2015)

That is incredible, you're a gifted artist.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 17, 2015)

The roundness of cheek, silkiness of hair, detail in his shirt--all showcase your enviable skill...Thanks Abby, this is truly a wonderful work of art--and I suspect,  ...a labor of love.    Peace always...Julia


----------



## Abby (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks ever so much everyone! I loved the look on his face and the shadows created by the bright sunlight and the angle of his little face, it's always nice to draw something a little bit out of the ordinary!


----------

